# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Sofra e krishterë për miqtë muslimanë dhe të tjerë

## Matrix

Kjo teme eshte konceptuar si nje sofer ku te krishteret mirepresin miqte muslimane te cilet mund te bejne pyetje per besimin e krishter dhe te krishteret te pergjigjen. Pjesemarrje te kendshme

----------


## AnaH_M

shpresoj kjo teme te jete pa percarje,dhe perderisa nuk pergjigjet nje pyetje mos kalojm tek tjetra,dhe ti permbahemi temes e jo te kalojm ne zenka e ofendime personale

gjith te mirat

----------


## Matrix

sigurisht, per kete duhet te perpiqemi te gjithe

----------


## albani1

Urime per sofrat, jane vertet nje ide shume e mire, te pergezoj. Vetem se duhet me u lut qe besimtaret ta respektojne vertet.
ZTB

----------


## Explorer

Cilen bibel e perdorin shqiptaret katolike , e cilen ata ortodokse.

Ku ndryshon besimi ortodoks nga ai katolik?

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dijetari

Deshta qe dikush nga kjo sofer te me tregoj pse ka humbe ndjenja perte qen nje si nje kombe,dhe pse ne shqiptaret fajsohemi per diqka qe ka ndodh para shum shekuj,kur ne gjdoher kritikojm apo fajsojm tjetrin per diqka qe ne ne ato kohera nuk kemi qen,me nderime per te gjith ne sofren  krishtere.

----------


## AnaH_M

Dijetari kjo pyetje ska te bej me temen

----------


## Matrix

> Cilen bibel e perdorin shqiptaret katolike , e cilen ata ortodokse.
> 
> Ku ndryshon besimi ortodoks nga ai katolik?
> 
> Faleminderit


1-) Explorer, Bibla qe perdoret eshte e njejta si per ortodokset dhe per katoliket. 

Pers i perket perdorimin te Bibles ne Shqiperi, ndryshon vetem dialekti i perkthimit, sepse sic dihet katolicizmi eshte me i perhapur ne veri dhe ortodoksia ne jug dhe bibla  eshte perkthyer ne dialektin gegnisht nga katoliket ndersa per ortodokset ne dialektin toskerisht.
Sidoqofte dhe kjo po kapercehet tani ne njesimin e perkthimeve biblike ne shqip

2-) Besimi ortodoks nga ai katolik nuk ndryshon.
Ose te pakten nuk ndryshon aq shume sa te justifikoje ndarjen mes te dyja kishave. 
Me teper ndryshime ka ne tradite dhe ne ritualistike

Ne shpresojme qe keto dy Kisha nje dite te jene Nje, me hirin e Perendise dhe lutjet tona.

Ju faleminderit per pyetjet dhe jeni i mirepritur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dielli_ime

Matrix,

Ke dhene shpjegim shume te mire. Per ta plotesuar kete dua te them edhe se ndarja mes kishes se ritit romak dhe asaj te ritit bizantin eshte bere per shkaqe kryekeput politike, pra per kryenecesi njerezore. Per me shume mund t'ju vijne ne ndihme librat historike mbi kishen dhe jeten e saj. Eshte duke u punuar shume nga te dyja drejtimet per bashkim dhe lutjet tona kerkojne vetem ate cka Ati deshiron.


Paqe e miresi!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kjo teme eshte konceptuar si nje sofer ku te krishteret mirepresin miqte muslimane te cilet mund te bejne pyetje per besimin e krishter dhe te krishteret te pergjigjen. Pjesemarrje te kendshme


Mirë se ju gjej vëllezër të krishtërë. Të lumë Matrix për këtë temë kaq të qëlluar. Ne mbi të gjitha jami vëllezër prej gjakut. Punë e secilit individ është nëse do të jetë i krishtërë apo mysliman a ortodoks. Të gjithë jemi të pranuar te Zoti dhe ai është që do të na gjykojë për të bëmat tona. AI është krijuesi ynë.

Respekte,

----------


## Matrix

Mire se na ke ardh Ademgashi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dijetari

Une deshta te pyse ,sipas krishterizmit pra sipas Bibles,ajan te gjith njerzimi apo te gjitha fet te njejt karshi krijusit Zotit,dhe a dote shkojn te gjith ne parajs ,kuptohet nese jan ne rruge te Zotit, me respekt.

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Une deshta te pyse ,sipas krishterizmit pra sipas Bibles,ajan te gjith njerzimi apo te gjitha fet te njejt karshi krijusit Zotit,dhe a dote shkojn te gjith ne parajs ,kuptohet nese jan ne rruge te Zotit, me respekt.


Zoti eshte Ati i te gjithe njerezve, krijuesi i gjithesise dhe i cdo gjeje qe ekziston ne kete toke. Ai eshte Ati yne dhe ne jemi te gjithe bij te Tij. Cdo njeri eshte i barabarte ne syte e Hyjit, besimtar apo jobesimtar dhe secilin njeri do ta gjykojne para Hyjit veprat e veta dhe dashuria qe ka bere dhe ushtruar ne kete jete. 

Per te krishteret, shelbimi kalon vetem neper kryq te Jezusit dhe ai nuk eshte kryqezuar vetem per ata qe e besojne, por per te gjithe boten. Pra, eshte pune e Hyjit se cfare plani ka per shelbimin e atyre qe nuk e besojne Jezusin te kryqezuar dhe te ringjallur, por eshte e vertete feje per te krishteret qe te qenurit ne hir te Zotit, kryqi e ringjallja e Krishtit, dhe meshira e Hyjit jane rruga per shelbim. Mendimet e Zotit nuk jane tonat, dhe rruget e tija nuk jane tonat.

Le te kerkojme te gjithe qe te jetojme ne paqe dhe hir te Zotit, e te lusim meshiren e tij gjate cdo dite te jetes sone. Cdo mund i drejte shperblehet shumefish ne fund.


Paqja e Krishtit!

----------


## ILMGAP

Unë kisha një pyetje shumë të thjeshtë, të cilën nëse e konsideroni si për qëllim provokimi, përqarje, tallje apo diqkaje të ngjajshme, ju them ta fshieni !!!

*Dua të di nëse paguhen ende Priftërinjtë për shlyerjen e Mëkateve ?!*

----------


## Dielli_ime

> Unë kisha një pyetje shumë të thjeshtë, të cilën nëse e konsideroni si për qëllim provokimi, përqarje, tallje apo diqkaje të ngjajshme, ju them ta fshieni !!!
> 
> *Dua të di nëse paguhen ende Priftërinjtë për shlyerjen e Mëkateve ?!*


Pyetja jote ne koncept nuk eshte e sakte. Ti thua ende, por une nuk e di qe te kete pasur ndonjehere rrefim me pagese ne historine e Kishes, dhe as nuk ka. Une nuk e kam hasur gjekundi kete qe po thua. 

Mos e ngaterro detyrimin qe e ka cdo i krishtere per te ndihmuar vazhdimin e cdo pune ne famulli apo me gjere.

Paqja me ty!

----------


## ILMGAP

> Pyetja jote ne koncept nuk eshte e sakte. Ti thua ende, por une nuk e di qe te kete pasur ndonjehere rrefim me pagese ne historine e Kishes, dhe as nuk ka. Une nuk e kam hasur gjekundi kete qe po thua. 
> 
> Mos e ngaterro detyrimin qe e ka cdo i krishtere per te ndihmuar vazhdimin e cdo pune ne famulli apo me gjere.
> 
> Paqja me ty!


Martin Luteri kishte dalë para shumë vitesh kundër priftërninjëve të cilët abuzonin me postin e tyre (prej Prifti) duke kërkuar para nga Gabimtarët që të shlyenin mëkatet, kështu dolën shumë njerëz në mbështetje të Martin Luterit, ku më pas krijoi disa gurthemele në fe, e më pas vendosi një meditim të ri të quajtur "Protestanizëm".

----------


## Dielli_ime

Kisha jane njerezit, te cilet mekatojne, e te qenurit te krishtere nuk i perjashton nga ky fakt e nuk i ben ata te pagabueshem. Pra, edhe nese ka ndodhur kjo qe ti po permend, eshte gabim i njerezve dhe jo i doktrines fetare. Une nuk di qe te jete i shkruar gjekundi si detyrim kjo qe ke shkruar ti. Vete personalisht kam lexuar per veprimtarine e Kishes perpara Luterit dhe nuk e kam hasur gjekundi. Megjithate, nese ti e ke kete dokument, te lutem ndaje edhe me ne ketu.

Paqja me ty!

----------


## ILMGAP

Mirë nëse arsyet e krijimit të Protestanizmit nuk janë këto që thash unë, cilat janë atëherë ?!

Protestanizmi kishte për qëllim reformimin e kishave Katolike atëkohë të devijuar komplet, priftërinjtë që abuzonin, që bën shumë gjëra në kundërshtim me Fenë e Krishtit !!!

----------


## marcus1

> Mirë nëse arsyet e krijimit të Protestanizmit nuk janë këto që thash unë, cilat janë atëherë ?!
> 
> Protestanizmi kishte për qëllim reformimin e kishave Katolike atëkohë të devijuar komplet, priftërinjtë që abuzonin, që bën shumë gjëra në kundërshtim me Fenë e Krishtit !!!


ILMGAP, ti po flet per indulgjencat. Indulgjencat ishin një shpikje e kishes katolike atehere, për të mbledhur para. Ata pretendonin se kushdo që blinte ato copa letre, merrte faljen e mëkateve. Ishte kjo që e bëri Luterin, një monk katolik atëhere, të distancohej nga keto veprime hipokrite te klerikëve katolik të asaj kohe. 

Me sa di unë, kjo gjë nuk ndodh më në kohet e sotme.

----------


## Dielli_ime

Po, Marcus, kjo eshte dicka qe nuk ndodh tani. 

Te fala ne Krishtin!

----------

